# 28 Jun 2014 - Drowning near Salida on Arkansas River



## COEngineer (May 29, 2013)

Woman missing after rafting accident on Arkansas River : News : FOX21News.com

Rafting at night (gets dark about 9pm this time of year) seems like a bad idea. I don't know the area, so I'm guessing they didn't see the signs about avoiding the diversion dam because it was dark.


----------



## gnashingteeth (May 28, 2008)

Was this a case of gotta-go-itis? There are always many more circumstances that lead up to this kind of accident that jerks like me that are quick to point the finger and get on our soapboxes will ever know, but there is something to be learned here. Why didn't the trip leader scrub the trip or shorten it since they were putting on late? Why didn't they take out somewhere and walk out before it got dark? Evidently he didn't know that section or he would have been looking for the signs posted well before the dam. If he did know that section then why did he miss the signs? That is a long day trip even if putting on before noon. This is what can happen when 3 or 4 bad decisions are made in a row. The trip leader looks to be experienced (based on facebook page) so it doesn't make sense. 
Condolences to the family.


----------



## COEngineer (May 29, 2013)

gnash, I do not think you are being an armchair quarterback jerk for pointing out the mistakes and learning from them.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I saw this on our local news channel this morning. They reported it as a commercial company accident with no details. Condolances to the family and friends involved.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Third reported death do to this dam. Easily bypassed by a boat chute that has been there awhile, but don't know for how long.

https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Accident/detail/accidentid/3357/

https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Accident/detail/accidentid/268/


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

Another unfortunate incident. I run that section regularly. The first notification for the dam s 1 mile above @ Iona's bridge then at 1000 yards then again just above the dam. The water drastically slows just above the dam. Did that section today, no signs. My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Levi (Feb 26, 2012)

She was an amazing person and good friend. Its hard to deal these types of tragedies. She'll be missed deeply by everyone that has ever met her.


----------



## mludwig (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear this but, night rafting can be dangerous. Our family was camped at Hecla Junction during the week of FIBArk and had to yank a guy out of the river at 11:30 after he decided to take a night run down Brown's. He left his family 10 miles up river soaked and when we helped him he was damn near hypothermic. He also had lost his bailing bucket and had a full 16 foot raft full of water. Seidel suck hole was right below us and I can't imagine the consequences if he didn't make the eddy.😦


----------



## COEngineer (May 29, 2013)

Skikbum66, I'm confused. Are there signs or not? First you said there are 3 different signs and then you say there are no signs. I still have not run that section and would be glad to know what to look for when I do.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

There are big, obvious (during daylight), signs above the dam.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Out-of-towner questions!*

I'm from NM and have only run this section once last year, so I have a couple questions that may be obvious to most, but aren't to me.

Is this dam in question, the dam that you run into if you put in at Salida and go the next 10-15 miles? That's what I'm picturing.

Is that dam nicknamed the "SilverBullet"?

Was the dam recently modified - since last summer? 

Is that dam in the section that was closed and just recently re-opened?

Please let me know - if they changed a dangerous feature everyone needs to know, if I'm mistaken please correct me so I don't confuse issues.


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

The dam where the accident is a diversion structure upstream of salida. The silver bullet is a boat chute constructed around another diversion dam that exists about a mile downstream of bv. That feature was reconstructed this last winter and from the sounds of it will likely be changed once again this winter. Due to the hydrualic that was at the bottom of the silver bullet, the bv town run was closed during high water but has been opened back up recently. It is still a recommended portage.


----------



## Bulala (May 17, 2014)

This is the dam above Salida before peak water this June. The boat chute is river left or the close side of the image...the dam on the far side. 

This is not "Silver Bullet" which is the dam that was modified in the off season and then closed for bit. 

There are large clear signs at both dams and really, the AHRA does a pretty good job making sure that those of us safe and vigilant boaters are aware of potential hazards. 

This is unfortunate. Stay safe and stay informed everyone...


----------

